# Thoughts on Lathe WEN 3424



## Jasonduer (Nov 12, 2018)

New to turning wanting to get Into pens and small pots, wondering if any one had any thoughts or have use the WEN 3424 lathe Some specs below 

- Switch between 5 different speeds: 520, 900, 1400 2150 or 3400 RPM
- Includes 3-1/8 in. faceplate for turning bowls, cups and other non-spindle work pieces
- MT2 tailstock and headstock tapers allow for compatibility with a wide variety of lathe accessories
- Features a 4.5A motor, an MT2 headstock spur center, an MT2 tailstock live center, an 7-7/8 in. tool rest, and an onboard accessory holder


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

The Wen 3424 lathe looks to be the same lathe as the 10" x 18" lathe at Harbor freight...which I bought and am very happy with it. No accessory holder or tool storage though.


----------

